# Patella Luxation post-op complications - advice please??



## Pippasmum (Mar 22, 2013)

Our 3 year old Chi had surgery to correct a patella luxation in her hind leg on 6th of march. She has been back for 2 post-op checks since and vet nurse and surgeon are amazed with how well she is recovering and how quickly she is healing. 

We did raise the concern with the vets that the pin she has placed was pushing against the skin on the inside of her leg, but we were assured that while uncommon it's not something to worry about. 

We were told that she is fine to keep walking about the house as normal, only being crated when she cant be supervised, & to not let her jump on and off things like sofas and beds which we don't let her do anyway - she has little steps which she is great at using to get up to give snuggles/settle for a nap.

*This evening the pin has pushed through the skin and it is protruding through the wound for about 3mm*. Phoned the vets and they have said that it isnt an emergency so long as she isnt bleeding and isnt in a lot of pain with it, which she isn't. We've been told to pop her in a crate and make sure she is comfy, and to take her in in the morning and they will see her. 


Has anyone else any experience of this please???

she doesnt look to be in any pain at all, is her usual self, just with this awful wire/pin poking out!! The only change is that she is looking at me all forlornly as i've crated her and she just wants to play. 

thanks xx


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

It sounds like they will have to remove or replace the pin. My vet told me that it is uncommon but some dogs will need the pins removed if they cause issues.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No advice, as I've never been through anything like this. But I just wanted to post to send well wishes to your baby. Vets don't seem overly concerned because they see things like this routinely, but don't consider the owner having concerns about our pups being uncomfortable and our fear something could be or go wrong. :/ I'm sorry you are going through this, and hope everything is sorted out soon. xxx


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

As long as your little one isnt in pain or distress it will be ok. Hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I know its the weekend, and I know it will be costly, but I wouldn't just 'leave it' and wait for a vet visit. I would get into the emergency vet NOW. The skin is broken, a pin is exposed, I would think the chance of infection would be very high. 

That's just me. You have to do what your comfort level dictates. But I would never allow a surgical pin to protrude from any part of Brody's body and wait around over a weekend.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This happened to one of my chi's after that same operation. She had a bandage on though, and was in pain. The vet sedated her (I hope) and clipped it off and closed it up with a single stitch. She was fine after that.


----------

